
Tell HN: The startup conference is tomorrow in Redwood City - alain94040
Speakers: Ron Palmeri (Grand Central), Michael Seibel (YC), David Hornik (August Capital), Max Mullen (Instacart), Holly Liu (Kabam), Michelle Zatlyn (CloudFlare), Nancy Hua (Apptimize), Alex Garden (Zume Pizza) and many more.<p>The conference for Silicon Valley entrepreneurs. Info: thestartupconference.com
======
siegel
Nice line-up. Any folks on here going?

